# Ever been bitten?



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know it s rare, but I was wondering how many of us have been bitten. I haven't been...yet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's a big 'ole negative on this front, but I'm keeping it that way hopefully for a long time. I don't feel like finding out what it's like anytime soon.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im obviously assuming you mean bitten by piranha's.
its a no for me aswell.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

only time i got bit was by my little guys when i had 100's of them. hand feeding them and little guy jumped up and bit that web part between my fingers, actually hurt and caused me to bleed. They were about 1.5" only. Never got bit by my 12"+ i had....thank god


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I am not a part of that club, but there are some members that have had some nasty bites.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, but not bad. Had a 4" Red jump out of a bucket when I was moving them. Dropped the bucket and actually managed to catch him bare handed before he hit the floor. Bad idea. He went head first into my hand (probably with mouth wide open) and clamped down right at the base of my middle finger. I actually had to stick my hand in the bucket and shake the little bastard off lol. Didn't hurt too much but it bled like crazy.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

l2ob said:


> only time i got bit was by my little guys when i had 100's of them. hand feeding them and little guy jumped up and bit that web part between my fingers, actually hurt and caused me to bleed. They were about 1.5" only. Never got bit by my 12"+ i had....thank god


Why did you have 100's? Did you have them from a breeding pair? Is the 12" a red??????


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been bit a bunch of times, but it's always been when counting out fry, in the net. It seems that they have a reflex action of flapping thier jaws when they're out of the water. They've drawn blood, and it doesn't want to stop bleeding right away. But other then the initial nip...it really didn't hurt at all.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Stupid cousin yes, P's no.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

sprfunk said:


> Stupid cousin yes, P's no.


So are you saying your cousin bit you, or your P's bit your cousin :laugh:


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha i've been bitten before and it didnt really hurt but i have a really high pain tolerance anyways so yeah..., he bit my finger while i was cleaning the tank and f*cker came out of nowhere like chris angel mind freak and clamped onto my finger. my first reaction was to yank my hand out the water and when i did so the red headed step child didnt let go until the end of the swing and flung his ass across the room and hit the window with a thud, poor thing was freakin the f*ck out! i grabbed him and threw him back in the tank real quick and surprisingly didnt get hurt at all!


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

No close calls with my Rhom - would be a ridiculous injury, but my reds gave me a few frightening moments. Once, I saw a flash of silver and red (my 9" red) approaching my hand as I'm doing the maintenance, and _JUST_ avoided certain injury when I thrashed my hand out so violently, I thought I was going to pull the tank over with me.







My gf saw it happening, and didn't want me to EVER put my hands in there again. She said that he was so close to my hand, she thought he DID bite me. Talk about a *whew* moment.









check these out... not from me, and don't know WHO was the victim here, but good pics:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to go along with what rough said.. Heres the link for that....

http://www.opefe.com/piranha_bites_hobbyist.html


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

older member her named theizerman (i think its spelled somethign like that). Thats him in the above pics. It was by a large 10" diamond rhom or soemthing.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ouch, yeah i can imagine it being a LOT worse too! that's crazy!


----------



## CostaKapo (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope i havent been buttttt i'd like to keep it that way


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

i was pretty close by my compressus while tryina take out leftovers :nod:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I almost got bit by my mac a few times but I was too quick for him lol. Damn I miss that fish.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

yes but that was when they were only 1 inch long


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

yes but that was when they were only 1 inch long


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No, but have come close.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

When I had reds - I cornered one of them by mistake (3-4'') and the f*cker bit me - it was wierd, I could have sworn I heard a little crunch sound when he did it...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Havent been bitten yet, but when I moved my reds into a bigger tank, they bit their way through the bag. That's the only sign of aggression I have seen from them


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ive been bit, hurts ilke a bitch........i learned that i need to use a net and not my hands


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

ROFL,
You have more guts then I do. I wouldn't even try to catch a 1" piranha with my hands.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yup had stitches...got it when I was cleaning a tank and my caribe claimed me...I think he was 6-7" or I don't remember. It didn't hurt initially, but a day later it was pretty bad.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

NTcaribe said:


> ive been bit, hurts ilke a bitch........i learned that i need to use a net and not my hands


Ballsy huh? LOL what were you thinking. What kind of P was it and what size?


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

if get bit by mine i would have one serious injury lol bc they both have huge teeth but i knock on wood wen i stick my hand in the tank to move or tank things out


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Came close once when I was doing some work on the inside of my 135 when my 11" piraya that I used to own got spooked and darted right towards my hand, I actually felt it's whole body brush against my hand but luckily no bites.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Feefa said:


> I almost got bit by my mac a few times but I was too quick for him lol. Damn I miss that fish.


Yeah.too quick..haha.F that...never bitten but had my old spilo smack into my hand and I almost pulled my arm through the tank!

Its crazy how quick they are man..after all these years and it still amazes me how they can Launch from standstill to 100mph!!


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

not yet


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Years ago, by one of my 8" reds that I used to have. It took a nice chunk out of my knuckle.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

got bit by one of my reds but it was deff my fault seeing as i was intoxicated at the time


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

no bites , but a few close Calls...
I remember looking down and Seeing my 7.5 BM Elongatus staring at my Hand less then an Inch away i would say...

I think best thinkg to do is be calm , just put yourself in a calm frame of mind when dealing with those potential
situations.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I have only been bitten once, was moving my p from one tank to the other and he jumped out of the bucket i was using to transport him. It was only like from one room to the other but i had to pick him up and stupidly i picked the tail end up and he turned his body and bit my knuckle, tiny bit of blood nothing to painful


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Never been bitten yet, my reds are sh*t scared when i put my hand in the tank or g near them. With my sanchezi its a different story, he refuses to swim away, and instead just stares at my hand, as if waiting to strike. I've owned him about a month and he's really showing his personality now







I get super nervous sometimes when i put my hand in, especially when he hasnt eaten.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Never been bitten yet, my reds are sh*t scared when i put my hand in the tank or g near them. With my sanchezi its a different story, he refuses to swim away, and instead just stares at my hand, as if waiting to strike. I've owned him about a month and he's really showing his personality now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha - mine does the same thing, scares the crap outta me


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My P's have shown me no aggression. I was at the LFS yesterday though, and this baby Gold P was finger chasing me though. I really want him, but no where to put him.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^^ Buy another tank LOL


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

twice. once my very first batch of baby black rhoms when i was a noob and didn't know they couldn't be kept together. anyway, it was only 1.5" or so, but actually leaped out of the bag and was hanging from my finger, lol.

also, sloppily and my fault by a small elong.

nothing serious in either situation. i am much more careful around large p's, only if i have my hand in the tank and might scare them. ie. monster rhom. i don' want him banging around the tank, then into my hand. that would be straight to the hospital probably.

anything serious is a remote chance because, as we know, p's are generally skittish around humans. that being said, i hope these hand feeding videos don't become a trend.


----------

